# Am I S or N?



## PaperTiger (Oct 5, 2009)

Perhaps it would be useful to complicate things by reminding you that introverted intuition is distinct from extraverted intuition, as extraverted sensing is distinct from introverted sensing. The more options, the easier the choice, right?

Extraverted intuition is verbal, complex, symbolic, abstract, but somewhat sequential? 
Are you good at discerning deeper meanings, or do you need help figuring them out? Do you have a large, complex, and flexible vocabulary? Do you come up with your own ideas and ways of expressing them? Are you good at sizing up situations and the relationships within them?

Introverted intuition is more introspective. Characterised by an appreciation of one's own complexities, conflicts, and grander meaning. 

Ah screw it, this is hard. I think the best way of working it out is asking another definite N to assess you? Only N's really know what N is. Most people see themselves as unconventional, original, thoughtful, and quick to grasp grander systems or relational mechanisms, but in reality, these qualities are rare by definition. 

Other than that, traditional IQ scores are sometimes correlated with N scores. A co-occurrence of mathematical/numerical, verbal, and creative intelligence often suggets N.


----------



## martin (Aug 4, 2009)

PaperTiger said:


> Perhaps it would be useful to complicate things by reminding you that introverted intuition is distinct from extraverted intuition, as extraverted sensing is distinct from introverted sensing. The more options, the easier the choice, right?
> 
> Extraverted intuition is verbal, complex, symbolic, abstract, but somewhat sequential?
> Are you good at discerning deeper meanings, or do you need help figuring them out? Do you have a large, complex, and flexible vocabulary? Do you come up with your own ideas and ways of expressing them? Are you good at sizing up situations and the relationships within them?
> ...


I think I use both functions frequently. I've a hard time telling which one I use more though, and as you say, whether or not I use them to the extent of confirmed Ns. 



> Other than that, traditional IQ scores are sometimes correlated with N scores. A co-occurrence of mathematical/numerical, verbal, and creative intelligence often suggets N.


The only IQ tests I've taken were ones I stumbled upon on the Internet. I don't know how reliable they are, but I do tend to score a fair bit above a hundred, for what it's worth.


----------



## PaperTiger (Oct 5, 2009)

The point about internet IQ tests is definately a valid one. But I think even basic tests can give some sort of information, especially you accumulate it from several different, if flawed, tests. 
Tickle . com (don't laugh), has that IQ test which tells you the type of mental processing you tend to use. I think its outcome 'Platonian Thinker' in many ways encapsulates features of N- holistic thinking, ability to form subtle connections between apparently unrelated events etc. Try it and see what happens.

But yes, it's often different to tell a cleverer S from an N. Do you like poetry that doesn't make sense? Postmodern drawings? Are you artistic or musical? Do you like sci-fi or psychological thrillers? 

Some of those things could help you tell. Or you could just break N down into a series of characteristics and get 20-30 people to rank you on them in comparison to a hypothetical peer group?


----------



## martin (Aug 4, 2009)

The more time I spend on trying to figure this out the less it seems to matter. Whatever understanding I can hope to get of myself by reading type descriptions and relating to others who share the type which fits me best I think I'll have already achieved in the process of figuring my type out. I'm trying to measure myself in order to figure out which mold fits me best, with the hopes that once I've settled for a mold it can give me my measurements. It's almost silly. My own measurements are bound to be more accurate than those my mold can supply, and whatever other properties the mold (or others who share it as their best fit) has I can't be certain apply to me. It's tempting to take the praise of your type as praise of yourself, but I think it's a mistake.


----------

